# caddy pilows



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

from salvage or personel sale wat would you pay for some alrite seat not in best shapejust checking dont want to over pay


----------



## impalas79 (Dec 5, 2007)

$ 70 to 150 depends how bad u want them?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Apr 22 2010, 08:36 PM~17274933
> *$ 70 to 150 depends how bad u want them?
> *


damn i will take three sets at those prices

:wow:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65chevyman_@Apr 22 2010, 10:24 AM~17269401
> *from salvage or personel sale wat would you pay for some alrite seat not in best shapejust checking dont want to over pay
> *


i got some clean sets blue and burgandy


----------



## elcaballo84LTD (Oct 24, 2008)

nice


----------



## KrazyLac (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Apr 25 2010, 10:41 AM~17294684
> *i got some clean sets blue and burgandy
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the blue ones?


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

you can get some good ones for about 300.00 a set but shipping is about another 150.00


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DKM ATX_@Apr 26 2010, 11:27 AM~17304731
> *you can get some good ones for about 300.00 a set but shipping is about another 150.00
> *


i sell clean ones for a bit more then that, the way i look at it is the cost of some whooped pillows (100 bucks) plus what they would cost to get redone (600-800 
:dunno: ) your still better off finding clean ones, if you can


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

wat are the burgandy ones goin for those be perfect


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Apr 25 2010, 11:41 AM~17294684
> *i got some clean sets blue and burgandy
> 
> 
> ...


those seats are clean!!
heard you got some black ones too!! :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

If any1 got white or red pillows i'll take 'em


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by impalas79_@Apr 22 2010, 07:36 PM~17274933
> *$ 70 to 150 depends how bad u want them?
> *


shit here they want $15 each for the fronts and $30 for the rear set. Brown velour in pillow style. Flawless....see pics
















I would have bought them but they do not match and I don't think these can de re-dyed.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## d 4loco (Nov 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## boodmo (Nov 6, 2020)

This is just what I needed as I like to take my pillows with me on trips...it sure beats putting pillows in a clean trash bag!! The reason I gave only four stars is because it is a bit large lengthwise for standard pillows...would be nice if there were standard, queen and king sizes from which to choose. Also, would be nice to be able to put identification on it. Overall, I really like it!!


----------

